# Who likes Necromancers!!??



## Zeorymer0015 (Nov 11, 2006)

A request I did for someone a short time ago hope you guys enjoy it.

Zeo


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a _very _nice piece there... Thanks for sharing it!


----------

